# Nehalem Gets Named as the Core i7 Processor



## alexp999 (Aug 8, 2008)

According to the guys over at Expreview, Intel is naming its new Nehalem range of processors "Core i7".



> There will be 3 Bloomfield to enter PC market later this year, and the 999USD top-of-the-line Bloomfield is the only Core i7 Extreme Edition processor current revealed.
> 
> All i7 processors and i7 Extreme Edition processor will be officially announced in Aug 11st, launch date set to Q4 this year.



*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## Kursah (Aug 8, 2008)

i7 is kind of an odd name imo...Core2 Duo and Quad are easy to say, read, pronounce, the i7 sounds more like a VIA product imo. I really hope the creativity for Nehalem names are better then that...but again that's my opinion!


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 8, 2008)

No I agree with you, the name sucks!


----------



## alexp999 (Aug 8, 2008)

Kursah said:


> i7 is kind of an odd name imo...Core2 Duo and Quad are easy to say, read, pronounce, the i7 sounds more like a VIA product imo. I really hope the creativity for Nehalem names are better then that...but again that's my opinion!



I was thinking that. I dont know how they are going to go about defining the octo-core.
Now Core2duo = 2 core
Core2Quad = 4core

But if 4 core = i7
What is 8 core = ??


----------



## ShadowFold (Aug 8, 2008)

i7? I was hoping they would just use Core2 (insert awesome name here) or something. I guess we will get used to it eventually


----------



## alexp999 (Aug 8, 2008)

There is a nice pic of the logo on Expreview, if you follow the source link. I didnt include it in the main article as it has Expreview splashed across it and I don't know if the news guys would want that. Will wait to here from one of them.






Source:
http://en.expreview.com/2008/08/08/nehalem-to-become-core-i7-processor/

I'm guessing blue is mainstream and black is extreme?


----------



## oli_ramsay (Aug 8, 2008)

I thought it would have been called core3quad or something better.  i7 doesn't really roll of the tongue.


----------



## Kursah (Aug 8, 2008)

Why not i4 for quads and i8 for octa's? Even at that, just doesn't fit right imo...but like anything else, hate it now, it proves itself and love it later...is an epic failure or never happens that way.


----------



## SK-1 (Aug 8, 2008)

Sounds like Apple started making CPU's.


----------



## alexp999 (Aug 8, 2008)

I would imagine if this is the name that sticks, people will probably just refer to it as the Core 7. Like with nvidia, most people just say 780, 790, 750, etc. dont bother with the i.

Just noticed how bad spelling and grammar is on that quote from expreview.  "11st"


----------



## EnergyFX (Aug 8, 2008)

alexp999 said:


> I was thinking that. I dont know how they are going to go about defining the octo-core.
> Now Core2duo = 2 core
> Core2Quad = 4core
> 
> ...



The Ocho


----------



## ShadowFold (Aug 8, 2008)

EnergyFX said:


> The Ocho



The Core2 Ocho lol Intel needs me on there naming team


----------



## Voyager (Aug 8, 2008)

Core 3 is better
Does this i7 should be read i786 or i764


----------



## WhiteLotus (Aug 8, 2008)

SK-1 said:


> Sounds like Apple started making CPU's.



but that would be called the iCore.


I wonder where they got the 7 from though. This their seventh main CPU line?


----------



## alexp999 (Aug 8, 2008)

WhiteLotus said:


> but that would be called the iCore.
> 
> 
> I wonder where they got the 7 from though. This their seventh main CPU line?



I was looking through wiki. before core2 it was p6 architecture, so its not that cus it would make this P8.

Only other thing I could think of is that intel are going to have single numbers to denote the series. like Q9xx now, it will be i7 . then the Q8xx for example is like i6 . and so on down the line and the lower the number the lower the series. maybe i1 will be celerons??

This way they dont run out of numbers. i10 still sound okay (compared to i7 anyway). But q10xxx sounds and looks a bit silly.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 8, 2008)

Should have called it oatibix.  (only uk peeps might get this)

I7 though,what a name.


----------



## alexp999 (Aug 8, 2008)

tigger69 said:


> Should have called it oatibix.  (only uk peeps might get this)
> 
> I7 though,what a name.



Nah should have been called:

Not-made-from-wheat-made-from-oats-instead-abix



or:

Not-made-from-two-cpus-on-one-die-made-from-native-quad-instead-abix


----------



## mab1376 (Aug 8, 2008)

I cant wait!! I'm building my new machine around this processor!!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 8, 2008)

It wont be cheap when it comes out,so i guess i will have to wait.


----------



## alexp999 (Aug 8, 2008)

tigger69 said:


> It wont be cheap when it comes out,so i guess i will have to wait.



The 2.66Ghz is supposedly gonna be priced at $284. I didnt think that was too bad. Hope they dont make up for it on the price of the mobos tho.


----------



## mab1376 (Aug 8, 2008)

you can say that any day of the year and it'll be true, if you want new technology you just have to suck it up and bite the bullet.


----------



## vojc (Aug 8, 2008)

i7 is 7th generation of "pentium" generation CPUs. ok last one  is pentium 4, than u got c2d (i5), yorkfiled/wolfdale(i6) and nehalem is i7


----------



## newconroer (Aug 8, 2008)

Uh, what was wrong with calling it Nehalem?

Isn't that the architecture?


----------



## alexp999 (Aug 8, 2008)

Taken from a comment at Expreview



> Janne Says:
> 
> August 8th, 2008 at 7:17 pm
> Well, it could be that….
> ...


----------



## ShadowFold (Aug 8, 2008)

newconroer said:


> Uh, what was wrong with calling it Nehalem?
> 
> Isn't that the architecture?



Why don't we call the E8400/E7200's Penryn? Like you said its the architectures name.


----------



## wolf2009 (Aug 8, 2008)

What a lame name ! 

Are they working with Apple to go with the i's ?


----------



## DarkMatter (Aug 8, 2008)

alexp999 said:


> Taken from a comment at Expreview



And what about previous ones? Why would it start with the 386? I was young back then so I don't know a lot about them but wasn't the architectural difference between 486 and 386 bigger than between 286 and 386. Embedded Floating point unit comes to mind. If anything the 486 should be the first one in that series, or else the 286 or the 086. I fail to see the logic in that list...


----------



## Quest (Aug 8, 2008)

*G'day*

Hey ,
Can anyone sum up the expected benefits of Nehalem for me... started reading a few articles... but (embarrassly) got lost it some of the hi-tech detail!

Also, presumably this new arch will support existing O/S, games, etc?

As well, considering the wise-itude (yep, new word!) of jumping into a this new architecture on it's first arrival to the market against taking advantage of the almost certain price drop in existing (very good) stuff?

Sincerely
Quest


----------



## mdm-adph (Aug 8, 2008)

tigger69 said:


> Should have called it oatibix.  (only uk peeps might get this)
> 
> I7 though,what a name.



Oh no -- weetabix is far more horrible.  I swear, I had never thought food could be more tasteless than when I took a trip to the UK and had weetabix.

...at least until I tasted Swedish Wasa crackers.  

There's something wrong with you Europeans. 

Any anyway, what the hell is wrong with calling it the Core3?


----------



## mdm-adph (Aug 8, 2008)

Quest said:


> Hey ,
> Can anyone sum up the expected benefits of Nehalem for me... started reading a few articles... but (embarrassly) got lost it some of the hi-tech detail!
> 
> Also, presumably this new arch will support existing O/S, games, etc?
> ...



No new architecture -- it's still x86.


----------



## Quest (Aug 8, 2008)

... so nothing new?  what's the deal... new name!?!  Been a long time since I've hear 386 & 486.. still remember the rush to get one though!


----------



## newconroer (Aug 8, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Why don't we call the E8400/E7200's Penryn? Like you said its the architectures name.





Any chip from the introduction of the dual cores, up until now, I would call 'Core2' in terms of architecture, I didn't know there was anything else to call them?


----------



## alexp999 (Aug 8, 2008)

Its still based on the x86 instruction set. but it is new architecture.

There are now more pins on the CPU socket. (1366 vs 775)

Each core supports 2 threads instead of one.

The memory controller is now built in to the CPU


So this does deserve a new name. Think people were just expecting something a bit more exciting than Core i7 . As people have said, it doesnt really roll of the tongue quite as well as Core2Duo and Core2Quad

From Conroe to YorkField. They are all based on the same architecture but they vary by number of cores, amount of cache, clock speeds, and fab/ die size.


----------



## Quest (Aug 8, 2008)

... so I guess the attraction of these new "i7's" (yeah, it's kind of a crappy name) will be that they are really, really fast... running the same software?


----------



## alexp999 (Aug 8, 2008)

Quest said:


> ... so I guess the attraction of these new "i7's" (yeah, it's kind of a crappy name) will be that they are really, really fast... running the same software?



According to early benchmarks, they are about 20% faster than the current fastest quad core. I'll get you some links.... Just realized it was you I gave the links to last time, lol. You had a look through em yet. I'll post em here again in case anybody else wants em.



> Nehalem Info:
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=65992
> 
> Bloomfield (CPU) Pricing:
> ...



But just like quads now, it wont make as much difference as it potentially could cus most games are only written for upto two threads. You could always run four instances of a game on nehalem.

Its more to get the hardware out there for developers to use. Once Octo-cores come out they will theoretically have 16 threads! 

Dev's really need to work on multi-threaded games to make the most of these chips processing power.


----------



## evil bill (Aug 8, 2008)

this company are gonna be pissed...........

http://www.i7media.com/co_whyi7.php

then again, a nice juicy payoff, and the ensuing publicity might soften the blow


----------



## alexp999 (Aug 8, 2008)

evil bill said:


> this company are gonna be pissed...........
> 
> http://www.i7media.com/co_whyi7.php
> 
> then again, a nice juicy payoff, and the ensuing publicity might soften the blow



Why are they gonna be pissed? Their trading name is i7 Media.

Intel Core i7

Cant see any lawsuits coming from this.


----------



## Kenshai (Aug 8, 2008)

evil bill said:


> this company are gonna be pissed...........
> 
> http://www.i7media.com/co_whyi7.php
> 
> then again, a nice juicy payoff, and the ensuing publicity might soften the blow



No where  on their site do they have anything copyrighted or reserved. For all we know they don't actually have any of that set up, but hey I may be wrong.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Aug 8, 2008)

Kenshai said:


> No where  on their site do they have anything copyrighted or reserved. For all we know they don't actually have any of that set up, but hey I may be wrong.



with todays current you have a name that we want we going to sue you attitude - i wont be surprised if this happens


----------



## evil bill (Aug 8, 2008)

alexp999 said:


> Why are they gonna be pissed? Their trading name is i7 Media.
> 
> Intel Core i7
> 
> Cant see any lawsuits coming from this.




I was being tounge in cheek, but I think we have all seem examples of more frivlouous lawsuits so I wouldn't be awfully surprised............


----------



## Morgoth (Aug 8, 2008)

i prefer to call it to the core name like bloomfield 2.66 ghz
if i hear the name i7 it reminds me of a mac product...


----------



## alexp999 (Aug 8, 2008)

evil bill said:


> I was being tounge in cheek, but I think we have all seem examples of more frivlouous lawsuits so I wouldn't be awfully surprised............



K, fair enough lol. its friday afternoon after having worked all week, I'm not in best frame of mind to pick up on jokes.


----------



## freaksavior (Aug 8, 2008)

vojc said:


> i7 is 7th generation of "pentium" generation CPUs. ok last one  is pentium 4, than u got c2d (i5), yorkfiled/wolfdale(i6) and nehalem is i7



Nope, your completly wrong. sorry but you are.

p4, pd, pd (version 2), c2d Conroe, new versions of c2d (yorkfiled/wolfdale) then nehalem. so not i7 for that reason..

any way its a gay name 

I say
"hey m8, i got a new i7!"
m8 says
 "WOAH!! NICE!... whats a i7?"


----------



## zithe (Aug 8, 2008)

...Core 3 duo and core 3 quad would have worked fine, wouldn't it? This is retarded. Why not core 17 at least!?


----------



## Morgoth (Aug 8, 2008)

why not keep it simple pentium naming? 
why do you want to name it core 3 ?
core 2 is the architecture name..
why cant we just name  it bloomfield..


----------



## PCpraiser100 (Aug 8, 2008)

alexp999 said:


> There is a nice pic of the logo on Expreview, if you follow the source link. I didnt include it in the main article as it has Expreview splashed across it and I don't know if the news guys would want that. Will wait to here from one of them.
> 
> I'm guessing blue is mainstream and black is extreme?



Cool logo, but Core 3 would've been better. Maybe this name isn't official yet. I like these CPUs and the 1366 socket thats coming up though. Unique slots for easier installation, ridiculously low voltage, a legacy of lower fabrications than today's 45nm cores, and a bundle of transistors for an even bigger OC bonus. Glad I heard about this cause I was thinking about upgrading lol.


----------



## DrPepper (Aug 8, 2008)

SK-1 said:


> Sounds like Apple started making CPU's.



hehe the iquad and iocta or the icore


----------



## TheGuruStud (Aug 8, 2008)

EnergyFX said:


> The Ocho



ESPN 8?


----------



## candle_86 (Aug 8, 2008)

the i740 came to mind as soon as i read this, i dont know why


----------



## candle_86 (Aug 8, 2008)

TheGuruStud said:


> ESPN 8?



you guys watch to much dodgeball


----------



## OnBoard (Aug 8, 2008)

Agree with the rest i7 sounds bad, Core3 suggestions are way better. Why would you want you newest and baddest processor to sound something that Apple payed money for and not use the Core2 brand (in Core3) that everyone already recognizes.



tigger69 said:


> Should have called it oatibix.  (only uk peeps might get this)



Eeew, Oatibix is awful, Weetabix FTW!



mdm-adph said:


> Oh no -- weetabix is far more horrible.  I swear, I had never thought food could be more tasteless than when I took a trip to the UK and had weetabix.
> 
> ...at least until I tasted Swedish Wasa crackers.
> 
> There's something wrong with you Europeans.



You have done it wrong! Take 2 pieces of Weetabix, one teaspoon of sugar on top of them. Then fill the plate half full with 1.5% milk. Wait for the milk to get sucked in to the bix's and eat them before they get too squishy. Taste is awesome and keeps hunger away for a long time.

Agree you with the WasaBröd (näkkileipä here). Every school child is tortured with them (or was before). Now there are more bread choices. But it also can taste good if you butter it a bit and but cheese slices on top and then overnight to the fridge in a plastic bag. It will come soft and tasty (I don't like hard bread ). And those who like WasaBröd go "eew, the crunchy is the point!" now


----------



## PCpraiser100 (Aug 9, 2008)

OnBoard said:


> Agree with the rest i7 sounds bad, Core3 suggestions are way better. Why would you want you newest and baddest processor to sound something that Apple payed money for and not use the Core2 brand (in Core3) that everyone already recognizes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love Weetabix! I eat it every morning lol!


----------



## suraswami (Aug 9, 2008)

so may be they are sick of PI...PIV,V? then went to i7.  I am guessing there won't be any Pentium derivative anymore.


----------



## candle_86 (Aug 9, 2008)

Core i7 Duo, Core i7 Quad, Core i7 Octa, Core i7 deca and maybe these for humor Core i7 Centa, Core i7 Mila


----------



## Scrizz (Aug 9, 2008)

Core3Quad lol


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Aug 9, 2008)

I don't care if they call it the Feces3Quad. I just care how it performs. I would call it the HAL 7000 series to make all ubergeeks purchase it on launch.


----------



## candle_86 (Aug 9, 2008)

I would not buy a HAL7000, I don't want it hi jacking my computer and locking me out to sufficate.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 9, 2008)

candle_86 said:


> I would not buy a HAL7000, I don't want it hi jacking my computer and locking me out to sufficate.



i SWEAR i'll get you that new i7 quad, just LET ME IN


----------



## jbizzler (Aug 9, 2008)

i686 was the architecture for P6 (basically Intel processors after Pentium 1 but before Netburst Pentium 4), and Core/Core 2 can be considered a continuation of that, where as Nehalem is totally new, and could be considered i786.


----------



## molnart (Aug 9, 2008)

I think Nehalem is a bigger "leap ahead" to name still name it Core


----------



## Xtant25 (Aug 9, 2008)

I dont believe that is going to be the name if you look at this link you'll see that i7 is an Intel® Itanium® architecture name. So i call BS on this ...... http://www.intel.com/support/performancetools/libraries/ipp/sb/CS-025996.htm


----------



## Morgoth (Aug 9, 2008)

good


----------



## candle_86 (Aug 9, 2008)

well even though i686 is Pentium Pro to Core2, skipping Pentium4. It still isnt 7th gen. The i786 would be the Pentium4, i886 is Presscott, so i986 is core i7


----------



## evil bill (Aug 9, 2008)

Xtant25 said:


> I dont believe that is going to be the name if you look at this link you'll see that i7 is an Intel® Itanium® architecture name. So i call BS on this ...... http://www.intel.com/support/performancetools/libraries/ipp/sb/CS-025996.htm




yeah, I saw that on the Intel website too, but it is dated from 2007. Who knows....


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Aug 9, 2008)

candle_86 said:


> well even though i686 is Pentium Pro to Core2, skipping Pentium4. It still isnt 7th gen. The i786 would be the Pentium4, i886 is Presscott, so i986 is core i7



Then they could call it the iX086 or iX86?


----------



## Hayder_Master (Aug 10, 2008)

i7 it's nice name seems new generation of new cpu's , i don't like the name nehalem anyway even atom too weird name's


----------



## newconroer (Aug 10, 2008)

alexp999 said:


> Its still based on the x86 instruction set. but it is new architecture.
> 
> There are now more pins on the CPU socket. (1366 vs 775)
> 
> ...



Right exactly. They were all "Core 2." And this, 1366 is "Nehalem."


I guess that's just not 'catchy' enough.




hayder.master said:


> i7 it's nice name seems new generation of new cpu's , i don't like the name nehalem anyway even atom too weird name's





Meh, I'd rather it be named something intelligent and 'weird,' than sounding like a damned I-pod.


----------



## R-T-B (Aug 11, 2008)

DarkMatter said:


> And what about previous ones? Why would it start with the 386? I was young back then so I don't know a lot about them but wasn't the architectural difference between 486 and 386 bigger than between 286 and 386. Embedded Floating point unit comes to mind. If anything the 486 should be the first one in that series, or else the 286 or the 086. I fail to see the logic in that list...



Actually, the 286 had no 32-bit support.  The 386 added that.  I'd call that pretty signifigant compared to a FPU.


----------



## kyle2020 (Aug 11, 2008)

And the main advantage of the "i7's" being released? Quad core prices will nose dive, plus by that time more multi-thread apps will be released (and games of course).

Ah, the advantages of waiting patiently to get the best deals and so on 

When are the Proc's being released?


----------



## freakshow (Aug 11, 2008)

SK-1 said:


> Sounds like Apple started making CPU's.



rofl    what was intel thinking


----------



## Mussels (Aug 11, 2008)

freakshow said:


> rofl    what was intel thinking



buy the new iIntel i7 iQuad iCPU in the new iMac today! iM very sorry about the iName but iCouldnt think of anything iOriginal


----------



## freakshow (Aug 11, 2008)

Mussels said:


> buy the new iIntel i7 iQuad iCPU in the new iMac today! iM very sorry about the iName but iCouldnt think of anything iOriginal



iSee your point


----------



## Mussels (Aug 11, 2008)

what i think this may have come from (through logic alone) - what if theres a new mac coming out called the i7, and it merely contains the nehalem chips?


----------

